# probleme d'installation mac os 10.5 leopard



## djkev44 (18 Novembre 2010)

bonjour tous le monde.

voila j'ai un gros soucie j'ai un mac g4 qui fonctionnais ni quelle suite a des gros problème j'ai décider de le réinstaller mon g4. j'ai mac os x léopard 10.5, mai le soucie ces que mon lecteur DVD du g4 et H.S, je voullais me servir de mon DD en  firewire pour réinstaller mon mac , voila mais question

comment mètre mon iso sur mon DD externe pour réussir a booter dessus?

comment faire pour booter sur mon DD avec mon mac?

et'il dangereux de le faire ?

aidez moi svp 

merci a tousse 

ps : désolé pour l'écriture je suis handicapé d'une main de puis peut donc j'ai du mal


----------



## Onmac (18 Novembre 2010)

Si c'est un PPC, vaut mieux que tu reste en Tiger (plus rapide)... 
Sinon tu achète un lecteur DVD externe sur MacWay tu peut en trouver


----------



## djkev44 (18 Novembre 2010)

ba enfaite ces un emac que j'ai et je voulais éviter d'acheté du matos :s ya pas une autre solution ?


----------



## Onmac (19 Novembre 2010)

djkev44 a dit:


> ba enfaite ces un emac que j'ai et je voulais éviter d'acheté du matos :s ya pas une autre solution ?



Il n'y a pas beaucoup de solutions, le eMac sont trop ancien pour booter sur un DD externe...

Si tu as déjà un DD externe, essaye d'installer Tiger (je ne sais pas même pas si il tourne...) dessus avec un autre mac et tu démonte et remplace ton DD.

Il faut que ton DD soit en IDE, les eMacs n'ont pas encore les SATAs.

Bonne Chance


----------



## Invité (19 Novembre 2010)

Il eut fallu restaurer l'image (iso, ça fait trop ) sur le disque dur Firewire, enfin sur une partition du disque de la taille de l'image décompressée.
Ensuite booter l'eMac avec la touche "alt" et choisir le DDE FW. (on peut le faire *Onmac*  )
Mais comme tu ne le fis pas, il faut trouver un autre Mac pour ce faire


----------



## djkev44 (19 Novembre 2010)

merci pour tout vos réponse 

mai jais trouver a la final. jais bosser tout la nui dessus ^^ jai reussi a creer une image de restauration et mis sur ma clef usb et j'ai booter dessus :d merci au tuto vidéo lol. 

http://gantis.fr/2009/05/installer-mac-os-x-depuis-un-disque-dur-externe/

voila le tuto vidéo pour ceux qui veule restauré son mac sans lecteur dvd ^^ 

mais merci a vous tousse pour votre aide  
ps: mac génération et très bien fais pour les mac ^^


----------



## Invité (19 Novembre 2010)

T'as booté un G4 sur une clé Usb ?


----------



## iMacounet (19 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> T'as booté un G4 sur une clé Usb ?


J'ai bien booté un G3 sur un lecteur externe USB.


----------



## Invité (19 Novembre 2010)

Hmmm
J'aimerais bien comprendre pourquoi certains ordi (anté Intel) le peuvent.
Bon, j'ai pas essayé avec tous les ordis que j'ai eu mais avec un certain nombre de ceux qui reconnaissent la touche "alt" au boot (new world) et je n'ai jamais réussi !


----------



## djkev44 (19 Novembre 2010)

ba oui jai bien booter sur un emac g4 en usb  sa alaire impossible mai si si vous voulez des preuve je fait des photo pour vous montré.


----------

